# Buying watch stands/organisers?



## lovingtheclock (Jan 7, 2020)

Could anyone recommend some decent watch storage solutions? I like the look of the genuine Casio stands but the prices on eBay are crazy...you can literally buy a new watch with the stand for not much more!

Or perhaps a windowed display case/organiser? Any recommendations? Thanks!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I use wooden watch boxes which take 10 or 8 watches each, I have had them years, they are quite pricey to buy though.

Some on here use tea boxes and pipe lagging

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/120605-sotc-new-watch-box/&do=embed&comment=1303558&embedComment=1303558&embedDo=findComment


----------



## claramax600 (Jan 2, 2020)

Jot can you show pic of your box?


----------

